# Welche Einschränkungen gibt es bei der Handyprogrammierung



## xander (19. Feb 2010)

Welche Einschränkungen gibt es bei der Handyprogrammierung?
Ich habe gehört, dass das IPhone kein Multithreading beherrscht.
Kann man da also keine Threads programmieren?
Was gibt es noch für Einschränkungen?
Gibt es da vielleicht eine Liste?


----------



## Atze (19. Feb 2010)

also mir fällt da schonmal "java-fähiges os" und "zertifikat" ein  ansonsten noch keine erfahrungen damit


----------



## The_S (22. Feb 2010)

Kommt auf das Handy an. Wenn du für iPhones entwickeln willst, bist du aber sowieso in einem Java-Forum am falschen Eck  .


----------



## xander (22. Feb 2010)

ok, woher bekomme ich die Informationen für die einzelnen Handys?
Und wieso sollte man keine Java Software auf dem Iphone laufen lassen?


----------



## The_S (22. Feb 2010)

xander hat gesagt.:


> ok, woher bekomme ich die Informationen für die einzelnen Handys?



Indem du im Handbuch/beim Hersteller/auf diversen Websites nachsiehst, welche Handys was unterstützen. Wenn du nicht gerade für Windows Mobile, iPhone oder Android entwickeln möchtest, fährst du meistens mit Java ME + CLDC und MIDP ganz gut.



xander hat gesagt.:


> Und wieso sollte man keine Java Software auf dem Iphone laufen lassen?



Na ... nicht "sollte", sondern "darf/kann". Du darfst/kannst auf iPhones keine Java-Software laufen lassen. Warum? Das fragste mal Apple  .


----------

